# Linux Brockhaus installieren

## klemi

Hallo,

ich habe mir den Linux Brockhaus gekauft.

Es wurde mitgliefert ein RPM-Paket und tar.gz Paket.

Welche Installation ist für Gentoo angemessen?

Wenn nicht vorggeben, wohin sollte manb das Paket entpacken bzw. installiern (Ein setup liegt dem Programm bei)?

Danke!

Gruß

----------

## furanku

Ich würde den tar-Ball installieren, und ihn dazu zuerst in /tmp entpacken.

Als Installationspfad würde ich /usr/local oder /opt als Installationspfad empfehlen. Auf keinen Fall mit den gentoo Paketen unter /usr mischen. /usr/local hätte den Vorteil, daß das bin Verzeichnis schon im Pfad ist und ist quasi "The old Unix School Way". /opt ist unter gentoo das Standard Verzeichnis für nicht freie Software wie den Arcobat Reader oder den Realplayer. Evts mußt Du einen Symlink auf das Binary anlegen oder die Env. Variable PATH erweitern.

----------

## Earthwings

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Ich würde den tar-Ball installieren, und ihn dazu zuerst in /tmp entpacken.

 

Ich würd ein ebuild machen  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Als Installationspfad würde ich /usr/local oder /opt als Installationspfad empfehlen. Auf keinen Fall mit den gentoo Paketen unter /usr mischen. /usr/local hätte den Vorteil, daß das bin Verzeichnis schon im Pfad ist und ist quasi "The old Unix School Way". 

 

Ich würde mit FEATURES=collision-protect emergen, dann wird bei Konflikten abgebrochen. Bei Installation per Hand wäre /usr/local eher angebracht, stimmt.

 *Quote:*   

> /opt ist unter gentoo das Standard Verzeichnis für nicht freie Software wie den Arcobat Reader oder den Realplayer. 
> 
> 

 /opt ist für binäre Pakete, siehe http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1#doc_chap3. IIRC wird daher beispielsweise firefox-bin in /opt und firefox in /usr installiert

----------

## furanku

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Ich würd ein ebuild machen 
> 
> 

 

Das wäre natürlich die beste Methode, aber auch die aufwendigste. 

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> /opt ist für binäre Pakete, siehe http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1#doc_chap3. IIRC wird daher beispielsweise firefox-bin in /opt und firefox in /usr installiert

 

Stimmt, hast recht. Aber ist das so wirklich sinnvoll? Dann hängts ja von der Reihenfolge im PATH ab was man nun startet, wenn man keinen Pfad zur Applikation angibt und beide installiert hat. Überhaupt sind doch Parallelinstallationen von Programmen immer etwas problematisch. Oder unmerged die andere Version automatisch, sobald man von firefox-bin auf den "Source-Firefox" wechselt und andersrum?

Naja, die Gentoo Gurus werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben.

----------

## cruxnor

http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#OPTADDONAPPLICATIONSOFTWAREPACKAGES

Wäre meine Wahl.

..hth..

----------

## psyqil

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Naja, die Gentoo Gurus werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben.

 Jup! Das eine heißt firefox, das andere firefox-bin...  :Razz: 

----------

## furanku

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *furanku wrote:*   Naja, die Gentoo Gurus werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben. Jup! Das eine heißt firefox, das andere firefox-bin... 

 

Die ebuilds haben unterschiedliche Namen, die installierten Binaries doch wohl nicht?! Ich habe nur OpenOffice als -bin Paket installiert und das starte ich ganz normal als z.B. oowriter, nicht als oowriter-bin. Ist es nun möglich (wenn auch nicht sinnvoll) firefox-bin und firefox zu installieren? Hat man dann zwei Instanzen des gleichen Programms auf der Platte, die eine unter /usr die andere unter /opt? Ich hätte eher erwartet, daß die -bin Pakete, bis auf die fehlende Compilierung der Sourcen sich wie die "nativen" Gentoo Pakete verhalten... Spätestens wenn ich irgendwas über Scripte automatisiere führt sowas doch zu Kompatibiltäts-Problemen, wenn die Pfade sich unterscheiden, je nachdem welche Version ich installiert habe.

----------

## Lenz

Du kannst die beiden Pakete nicht nebeneinander installiert haben, denn:

```
sulfur /home/lenz # emerge -p openoffice-bin

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] app-office/openoffice (from pkg app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.3)

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.3

```

Die blocken sich gegenseitig.  :Smile: 

----------

## psyqil

 *furanku wrote:*   

> 

 

```
psyqil ~$ which firefox

/usr/bin/firefox

psyqil ~$ which firefox-bin

/usr/bin/firefox-bin

psyqil ~$ ll /usr/bin/firefox

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 29 Jan  3 11:10 /usr/bin/firefox -> /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher

psyqil ~$ ll /usr/bin/firefox-bin 

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 29 Jan  6 05:00 /usr/bin/firefox-bin -> /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher
```

Noch Fragen?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## furanku

Nein, keine weiteren Fragen  :Very Happy: 

Hatte mich noch nicht mit den Unterschieden zwischen den Binary und Source Paketen beschäftigt. Danke!

----------

## klemi

Danke für die rege Beteiligung bzgl. meiner Anfrage.

Im Prinzip gibt es also keine Gentoo-Spezifischen Unterschiede zu anderen Linuxdistris bei der behnadung von properitärere Software.

Updaten kann Portage solche Software ja sowieso nicht - oder ist da in ferner Zukunft so was auch mal geplant (z.B. Software aus Portage nachdem man gegen Cash bezahlt hat)?

Grüsse

----------

## moe

 *klemi wrote:*   

> Updaten kann Portage solche Software ja sowieso nicht - oder ist da in ferner Zukunft so was auch mal geplant (z.B. Software aus Portage nachdem man gegen Cash bezahlt hat)?

 

Das gibts ja schon, cedega z.B. Allerdings werden Programme die nur eine Benutzergruppe (deutschsprachige) interessieren wohl ungern in den offiziellen Portagetree aufgenommen. Bei dem openoffice-bin-de ebuild von Tobias S. gabs vor längerer Zeit mal ne Diskussion dazu.

Wenn irgendjemand ein ebuild erstellst, wirds bestimmt gerne in den Portage-Overlay von gentoo.de aufgenommen..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Carlo

 *moe wrote:*   

> Wenn irgendjemand ein ebuild erstellst, wirds bestimmt gerne in den Portage-Overlay von gentoo.de aufgenommen.

 

Wobei man das gentoo.de cvs nicht gerade als gepflegt bezeichnen kann...

----------

## tgurr

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *moe wrote:*   Wenn irgendjemand ein ebuild erstellst, wirds bestimmt gerne in den Portage-Overlay von gentoo.de aufgenommen. 
> 
> Wobei man das gentoo.de cvs nicht gerade als gepflegt bezeichnen kann...

 

Da muss ich dir leider zustimmen, schon beim emerge sync bekommt man eine Menge QA:Notices.

----------

## Earthwings

 *Psy' wrote:*   

>  *Carlo wrote:*    *moe wrote:*   Wenn irgendjemand ein ebuild erstellst, wirds bestimmt gerne in den Portage-Overlay von gentoo.de aufgenommen. 
> 
> Wobei man das gentoo.de cvs nicht gerade als gepflegt bezeichnen kann... 
> 
> Da muss ich dir leider zustimmen, schon beim emerge sync bekommt man eine Menge QA:Notices.

 

emerge sync mit gentoo.de overlay?

----------

## tgurr

SYNC="rsync://rsync16.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-merged"

gentoo-merged ist doch der offizielle tree mit dem gentoo.de tree zusammen gemischt oder liege ich da falsch?

----------

## ian!

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> SYNC="rsync://rsync16.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-merged"
> 
> gentoo-merged ist doch der offizielle tree mit dem gentoo.de tree zusammen gemischt oder liege ich da falsch?

 

Er ist nicht offiziell supported. Weder von gentoo.de, noch von gentoo.org.

----------

## tgurr

Das dachte ich mir schon aber da diese Fehler beim offiziellen tree nicht auftauchen ging ich davon aus, dass der gentoo.de tree die Ursache ist. 

Oder steckt da noch ein dritter tree mit drinn?

----------

## Earthwings

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> Das dachte ich mir schon aber da diese Fehler beim offiziellen tree nicht auftauchen ging ich davon aus, dass der gentoo.de tree die Ursache ist. 
> 
> Oder steckt da noch ein dritter tree mit drinn?

 

Nein, das ist in der Tat der gentoo.de Baum. Das meiste sind uralte Pakete, die eh nicht mehr genutzt werden und von daher gelöscht werden sollten. Ich schreib mal nen Bugreport   :Confused: 

Von der oben genannten emerge sync Alternative würde ich allerdings abraten, da dadurch ChangeLog etc. im offiziellen Baum durch die Varianten aus dem gentoo.de Baum überschrieben werden. Notfalls macht man sich einen emerge-sync='emerge sync; gensync gentoo-de' alias in .bashrc.

----------

## misterjack

gemischte trees sind wie schon festgestellt mist, die overlay-variante ist doch um einiges besser:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Portage_Overlay_konfigurieren

----------

## Lenz

Wikipedia wäre einfacher gewesen zum Laufen zu bekommen ^^.

Wenn du's geschafft hast den Brockhaus zu installieren lass mal hören wie der so ist.

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## klemi

Hallo

hier der erste Bericht zum Brockhaus:

Installation verlief tatellos. Bei mehreren Benutzern auf dem Rechner muß man darauf achten nicht nur das Programm als solches, sondern auch zusätzliche Daten auf der DVD auf die Festplatte nur mit Root-Rechten kopieren.

Nur weiter so mit solchen Werken auf Linux portieren.

Es lohnt sich die Ausgabe von 99.

----------

## epsilon

Ich habe ein paar Probleme mit dem Brockhaus:

Nach der Installation kann ich das Programm nicht einfach mit bmm starten. Dann bekomme ich die Meldung:

/opt/bmm/bmm.bin: libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_3.3' not found (required by /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/libstdc++.so.6)

Der eintrag im Startmenue geht auch nicht.

Und nach der Installation fragt er ja nach der DVD. Wie erkennt der das richtige Laufwerk. Er fragt jedenfalls nach der DVD und macht nicht weiter, obwohl die im Laufwerk ist.

----------

## klemi

Hallo,

hast Du wie im Handbuch/büchlein beschrieben alles unter root gemacht? Nur dann gehts, das gilt auch für die Daten von der DVD die er nach der Programminstallation auf die Festplatte kopieren will!

Gruß

----------

## epsilon

Ja, danke. So geht das kopieren der Daten.

Und für das Starten muss man wohl als Arbeitsverzeichnis /opt/bmm haben, damit er die richtige Version der Bibliotheken findet, die sind da ja bei.

----------

